# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΥΧΝΑ

## αλπινιστης

Συναδελφοι Help! Το μηχανημα ενος πελατη μου καιει χωρις καμια προφανη αιτια ασφαλειες.
Το μηχανημα ειναι βιομηχανικο, εχει ρελε, χρονικα, μοτερ και βαλβιδες πνευματικες. Τριφασικη τροφοδοσια και 24dc για το κυκλωμα του αυτοματισμου. 
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ενω τα παντα λειτουργουν κανονικα οσες ωρες και αν λειτουργει, την ωρα που σταματαει το μοτερ, καιει ασφαλεια. Και οχι συγκεκριμενη αλλα οποια να ναι!! Καποιες ανηκουν στο κυκλωμα των 380 και καποιες στων 24. Τις αλλαξα ολες με βραδειας να δω συμπεριφορα και παλι τις καιει. Εχω μετρησει τα παντα - ρευματα ac & dc, τασεις και μονωσεις και ειναι ολα σε πολυ λογικες τιμες.
Εξακολουθει ομως να συμβαινει το ιδιο. Μολις σβησεις το μοτερ, καιγεται καποια ασφαλεια- οποια να ναι! Μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει καποια που να μην την καιει.
Εχουμε καμια ιδεα γιατι εχω στερεψει?

----------


## east electronics

ειναι κλασσικη περιπτωση προφανως εχεις διαρροη στο Q303  και συνηθως αρπαζει και τις αντιστασεις R106  R102  ( φυσικα απο τη δεξια πλευρα οπως το βλεπεις  )

----------

leosedf (26-05-12), PCMan (26-05-12), Phatt (26-05-12)

----------


## αλπινιστης

> ειναι κλασσικη περιπτωση προφανως εχεις διαρροη στο Q303  και συνηθως αρπαζει και τις αντιστασεις R106  R102  ( φυσικα απο τη δεξια πλευρα οπως το βλεπεις  )


??????
Σε ηλεκτρολογικο πινακα??

----------


## east electronics

ναι ναι ...οπως σου ειπα  στην δεξια μερια οπως το βλεπεις  δυο μικρα πρασινακια ειναι

----------

PCMan (26-05-12), Phatt (26-05-12)

----------


## αλπινιστης

> ναι ναι ...οπως σου ειπα  στην δεξια μερια οπως το βλεπεις  δυο μικρα πρασινακια ειναι


 Ενας απο τους δυο μας δεν εχει πιει καφε!!!  :Hammer:

----------


## xsterg

για καθιστε ρε παιδια. η δεν βλεπω εγω το κυκλωμα η κατι αλλο γινεται. εχεις βαλει φιλε αλπινιστη φωτογραφια η σχεδιο που εγω δεν  μπορω να το δω? ο σακις σε ποιο κυκλωμα αναφερεται?

----------


## Phatt

Αντε να το παρει το ποταμι...Ο Σακης κανει την πλακα του που την πιασαμε εγω και ο PCMan...Με αυτον τον ιδιορρυθμο τροπο, θελει να δειξει οτι ο φιλος εξ'αρχης εδωσε ελλειπης πληροφοριες.

----------

PCMan (26-05-12)

----------


## east electronics

το 1970 επαιζε ενα σηριαλ στην κρατικη τηλεοραση  που το ελεγαν διαστημα 1999  καλη παραγωγη , πολυ αληθοφανες για την εποχη αλλα και με πολλα κολπα που σημερα ως δια μαγειας εχουν γινει πραγματικοτητα  πχ ασυρματους χειρος αλλα με εικονα  τηελχειριζομενες πορτες και κατι αλλα περιεργα ...

Φυσικα οτι μαγικο και οτι κενα ειχε το σεναριο τα ελυνε ενας τυπος ο computer man  και το computer ....μωρα παιδια ειμαστε και εμεις τοτε  και σαν παιδια αποριες ειχαμε αβερτα οποτε σε καποια φαση ρωταω τον μπαμπα ο οποιος ηταν ρεκτιφιατζης μηχανικος μουτζουρης ειχε τελειωσει μετα βιας το δημοτικο. 

*μπαμπα ??? τι ειναι το κομπιουτερ???
μπαμπας : Που να ξερω εγω παιδι μου ???φανταζομαι ομως οτι ειναι ενα μηχανημα που σκατα του ριχνεις σκατα σου βγαζει* 


φιλε Αλιπνιστη   αδραξα την ευκαιρια να σου κανω πλακα αλλα ετσι οπως εχεις θεσει το ερωτημα σου ειναι αδυνατον να παρεις καποια σοβαρη απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου  για να παρεις απαντηση χρειαζονται στοιχεια  μοντελα δεδομενα κλπ ....

----------


## αλπινιστης

> φιλε Αλιπνιστη   αδραξα την ευκαιρια να σου κανω πλακα αλλα ετσι οπως εχεις θεσει το ερωτημα σου ειναι αδυνατον να παρεις καποια σοβαρη απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου  για να παρεις απαντηση χρειαζονται στοιχεια  μοντελα δεδομενα κλπ ....


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:   Στην αρχη ψαχνομουνα λιγακι αλλα μετα μπηκα στο νοημα. Τωρα πιανω τις συνηθειες του φορουμ. Καλοπροαιρετο χιουμορ ειναι παντα δεκτο!
Απο την αλλη τα βιομηχανικα μηχανηματα δεν ειναι σαν τα κλασσικα ηλεκτρονικα. Τα μηχανηματα ειναι φτιαγμενα σε σχεδια και μορφες που προσαρμοζονται σε καθε γραμμη παραφωφης. Λιγα ειναι τα στανταρ. Την ιδια δομη: πινακας με ρελε+χρονικα 24βολτα, και μοτερ, πνευματικες βαλβιδες, μοιραζονται δεκαδες μηχανηματα. Αντλιες, πριονια, εμφιαλωτες, ειδικες εφαρμογες, ολοκληρες γραμμες παραγωγης μπορουν να εχουν σχεδον τα ιδια υλικα (1 ρελε πανω ενα κατω δεν λεει τιποτα). Σαν βιομηχανικος τεχνικος μετα απο τοσα χρονια ευτη θα ηταν η μονη ερωτηση που θα εκανα σε μια αναλογη ερωτηση. Τι καταναλωσεις εχει η μηχανη και το συνολο των φορτιων της. Μια βλαβη που απλωνεται στα κυκλωματα ολων των τασεων ειναι λιγο πιο γενικη. Καμια ιδεα τωρα?

----------


## east electronics

απο την αλλη ...να ευχαριστησω τα ""παιδια""  Phatt -Pcman που τελικα ...και μετα απο τοσον καιρο .... αρχισαν να μπορουν να κολυμπανε ...στα βαθια νοηματα των ηλεκρονικων ...Μπραβο παιδια μου !!!πραγματικα σας θαυμαζω !!! :Lol:

----------

PCMan (28-05-12)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Τελικα, εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για το καψιμο τυχαιας ασφαλειας στο σταματημα του μοτερ, ανεξαρτητα απο τον χρονο λειτουργιας αυτου?

----------


## geronimo

> Τελικα, εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για το καψιμο τυχαιας ασφαλειας στο σταματημα του μοτερ, ανεξαρτητα απο τον χρονο λειτουργιας αυτου?


Φίλε Αλέξανδρε, αν δέν δώσεις πληροφορίες, τι κάνει αυτή η μηχανή, σχηματικά, φώτο, νομίζω ότι δέν θα πάρεις απάντηση απο κανέναν φίλο εδώ, εκτός και αν κάποιος έχει μαντικές ικανότητες.....Ήδη το ότι σου καίει ασφάλειες από το κυρίως κύκλωμα, όπως και από το βοηθητικό, καταλαβαίνεις οτι το κάνει λιγο πολύπλοκο.Φιλικά.

----------


## east electronics

Το μονο που θα μπορουσα να σκεφτω εχει να κανει με το χρονισμο και το κλεισιμο των διαταξεων  σε οτι και οσο παιρνει "αναποδες" κατα το κλεισειμο . Μου εχει τυχει ρελαι το οποιο ηταν προβληματικο το οποιο εκανε αυτοσυγκρατηση καποια δεκατα του δευετερολεπτου και μου εριχνε ασφαλειες για αυτο το λογο 

Περα απο αυτο δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο Αν το εβλεπα ομως σιγουρα θα ειχα μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη εικονα

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Οι ασφάλειες για το κύκλωμα του αυτοματισμού. Είναι αυτές ( σε Ι ) που επιβάλλεται ή έχουν τίποτα σύρματα.  
  <<Τις άλλαξα όλες με βραδείας >> Γιατί αυτό;

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Οι ασφάλειες για το κύκλωμα του αυτοματισμού. Είναι αυτές ( σε Ι ) που επιβάλλεται ή έχουν τίποτα σύρματα.  
>   <<Τις άλλαξα όλες με βραδείας >> Γιατί αυτό;


Τις αλλαξα για να δοκιμασω αν μου καιγονται απο καποιο στιγμιαιο peak. Ειναι σωστες τσεκαρισμενες με το σχεδιο. Το μηχανημα λειτουργει ειναι δεκαετιας.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Και το σχεδιο:

moter.JPG
F1 F2 F3    10x3.8
F4 F5         5x20

Θυμιζω οτι στο σταματημα του μοτερ καιγεται οποια να ναι ανεξαιρετως.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Και συμπληρωνω οτι επειδη ειναι ανεμιστηρας, δεν εχω αποτομο σταματημα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Μήπως, λέω μήπως, σου έχει κολλήσει μια επαφή στον ΚΜ1 και ποιο συγκεκριμένα η επαφή που παίρνει από την F3;.

----------


## sotron1

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι φαγωμένη κάποια επαφή περισσότερη από τις άλλες 2, με αποτέλεσμα να πιάνουν στιγμιαία οι 2 φάσεις αντί των 3.
 Εχει συμβεί.

Λέω και εγώ.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αυτο ομως δεν μου εξηγει την καμμενη F5.  Κινουμαι στον αξονα: αλλαγη ρελε και ανοιγμα+καθαρισμος μοτερ.
Και εαν δεν λυθει, τοτε ισως καποιο φιλτρο στην τροφοδοσια (τραβηγμενο γιατι τοσα χρονια ετσι δουλευει.)
Προσπαθω να σκεφτω και τα πιο απιθανα σεναρια γιατι ειναι αμαρτια να χρεωνεται ο ανθρωπος και να μας δουλευει ενα τετοιο μηχανημα!

----------


## Ηλιας Α

<< Αυτο ομως δεν μου εξηγει την καμμενη F5.>>
  Εσένα όχι, μένα ενδεχόμενα ναι. 
  Για κοίτα μήπως έχεις προς το παρών κολλημένη την επαφή, και άφησε για αργότερα αυτά.
  << Κινουμαι στον αξονα: αλλαγη ρελε και ανοιγμα+καθαρισμος μοτερ.
Και εαν δεν λυθει, τοτε ισως καποιο φιλτρο στην τροφοδοσια (τραβηγμενο γιατι τοσα χρονια ετσι δουλευει.) >>

----------

αλπινιστης (28-05-12)

----------


## east electronics

γιατι δεν βαζεις καποιον που εχει σχεση με μοτερ και περιελιξεις να σου μετρησει τον ιδιο τον κινητρα για καποια διαρροη ??? το τοι το κανει στο σβυσιμο και οχι στο αναμα ειναι ισως ενα σημαδι οτι το κανει μονο οταν ειναι ζεστο .... ασκησεις επι χαρτου κανουμε τωρα αλλα τελικα ποτε δεν ξερεις

----------


## vasilimertzani

οταν λες στο σβησιμο τι εννοεις?Δουλευει μια χαρα μεχρι να πατησεις το off? Και το κανει παντα?
ή 1/10? δες αν εχει καννενα πυκνωτη η φιλτρο στο μοτερ μεσα,Ενδεχωμενως να οφειλεται και σε cosφ και αρμονικες.Εχεις καννενα προχειρο πυκνωτη?

----------


## αλπινιστης

> γιατι δεν βαζεις καποιον που εχει σχεση με μοτερ και περιελιξεις να σου μετρησει τον ιδιο τον κινητρα για καποια διαρροη ???


Σακη θα μας τρελανεις??!!! Με φανταζεσαι να σου λεω να πας σε καποιον να σου τσεκαρει τους πυκνωτες??!! Ασε που για τις μετρησεις το γραφω και στο πρωτο post!!
Σου αναγνωριζω τον τιτλο του πυκνωτολογου, δεν θα τολμουσα να σου πω κατι πανω σε κυκλωματα ηχου (και λοιπα εργαστηριακα), ισα-ισα που σε θεωρω πολυ χρησιμο ανθρωπο (βλ. ΚΑ70 Kenwood) και φυσικα πονταρω στην βοηθεια σου οποτε ασχολουμαι με κατι τετοιο! Και αυτο γιατι, ηλεκτρονικος μεν, αλλα με κυριως αντικειμενο τον αυτοματισμο και τα βιομηχανικα!
Anyway, thanks για την προσπαθεια, εστω της υποστηριξης, το χιουμορ παντα καλοδεχουμενο και η εκτιμηση μου στις ικανοτητες σου σταθερη! Αλλα οταν μπαινουμε στο βιομηχανικο (και δη σε κουφη βλαβη), αστο στους βιομηχανικους!
Με εκτιμηση,
Αλεξανδρος

----------


## αλπινιστης

> οταν λες στο σβησιμο τι εννοεις?Δουλευει μια χαρα μεχρι να πατησεις το off? Και το κανει παντα?
> ή 1/10? δες αν εχει καννενα πυκνωτη η φιλτρο στο μοτερ μεσα,Ενδεχωμενως να οφειλεται και σε cosφ και αρμονικες.Εχεις καννενα προχειρο πυκνωτη?


Μπορει να δουλευει ωρες απροβληματιστα και ΠΟΤΕ δεν παρουσιαζει προβλημα κατα την λειτουργια. Ναι το κανει παντα στο σβησιμο.
Πυκνωτη δεν φοραει, παιρνει καθαρη τριφασικη παροχη.
Πυκνωτες εχω μερικες τιμες (κλασικες για μονοφασικα μοτερ). Εχεις καμια ιδεα?

----------


## east electronics

Αγαπητε Αλπινιστη  αυτο δεν ηταν χουμορ ( δεν μπορω να θυμαμαι το καθε μελος και τις γνωσεις του ξεχωριστα ) απανταω 50 μαιλ την ημερα και πολλα απο αυτα προερχονται απο διαφορους πανασχετους . Για κατι λεβεντοπαιδα εδω μεσα και μονο σκεφτομαι να βαλω 090 χα χα χα 

Αρα λοιπον εχεις παρει το οργανο σου και εχεις μετρησει τον κινητηρα για καποια διαρροη  ζεστο ?

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Για κατι λεβεντοπαιδα εδω μεσα και μονο σκεφτομαι να βαλω 090 χα χα χα 
>  Επειδη μολις βρω χρονο θα ανοιξω τον δικο μου ΚΑ70 θα περιμενεις τηλεφωνημα μου!!!
> 
> Αρα λοιπον εχεις παρει το οργανο σου και εχεις μετρησει τον κινητηρα για καποια διαρροη  ζεστο ?


Εχω περασει ωρες με το συγκεκριμενο μοτερακι :Wub: . Οι μετρησεις του ειναι υποδειγματικες σε οποιαδηποτε θερμοκρασια.

----------


## vasilimertzani

δωσε τυπο μοτερ.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> δωσε τυπο μοτερ.


Απλος τριφασικος ασυγχρονος σε αστερα. Δεν θυμαμαι Hp,  αλλα παω σε λιγο να του αλλαξω το ρελε αρχικα, να δουμε αν θα στρωσει ή αν θα μας ταλαιπωρησει.

----------


## lcharal

Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε και στους λοιπούς συνφορουμίτες! (ζωγραφισα πάλι :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: )

Κάποτε ο δάσκαλος στο λύκειο μας έλεγε στην εισαγωγή του ηλεκτρισμού, καμμένη ασφάλεια= βραχυκύκλωμα κατά 99,9%. Και όσες φορές τουλάχιστον μου έχει συμβεί, είχε δίκιο εκείνος ο δάσκαλος... 
Εγώ τι θα έκανα... 
απομονώνω το βοηθητικό κύκλωμα και βάζω σε λειτουργία το μοτέρ. όταν το σταματήσω, ελέγχω, αν έχει καεί κάποια ασφάλεια από τις F1,F2,F3. Αν υπάρχει ζημιά, τότε το πρόβλημα είναι κάπου στο "κυρίως κύκλωμα" όπως μαθαίναμε κάποτε... οπότε αλλάζεις ρελέ και θερμικό, και ξαναπροσπαθείς, και αν επιμένει, κάτι παίζει με το μοτέρ, αν όχι, έχει δηλαδή διορθωθεί, τότε βάζεις και πάλι σε λειτουργία το δευτερεύον, και ελέγχεις κομμάτι κομμάτι τι μπορεί να πηγαίνει στραβά... Ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο... 

Υ.Γ. δεν ανέφερα για επιτηρητή τάσης, γιατί δε μπορώ να φανταστώ σε μια βιοτεχνία να μην είναι τα αυτονόητα εξαρτήματα τοποθετημένα στον πίνακά της.... 




_(Κάποτε σε μια εγκατάσταση, από λάθος κάνω ένα χοντροειδές βραχυκύκλωμα λόγω απροσεξίας. Έριχνα τις 2 φάσεις πάντα, και όταν βρήκα τι μ....α έκαλα τράβαγα τα μαλλιά μου και το βούλωσα από τη ντροπή μου...)Προσωπική εμπειρία..._

----------


## jeronimo

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να μετρηθεί η γραμμή της F3 με  ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟ βολτόμετρο  πριν  και μετά  του  KM1 τη δείχνει κατά το κλείσιμο   του κινητήρα .

----------


## lcharal

> Απλος τριφασικος ασυγχρονος σε αστερα. Δεν θυμαμαι Hp,  αλλα παω σε λιγο να του αλλαξω το ρελε αρχικα, να δουμε αν θα στρωσει ή αν θα μας ταλαιπωρησει.


Τελικά Αλέξανδρε, "έστρωσε" το σύστημα? Βρήκες τι φταίει?

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Τελικά Αλέξανδρε, "έστρωσε" το σύστημα? Βρήκες τι φταίει?


Ημουν εκει μεχρι αργα το βραδυ και:

Αρχικα αλλαξα το ρελε.
Για λιγο μπορουσες να κανεις start stop το μοτερ αλλα μεσα σε δυο κινησεις ξαναρχισε τα ιδια. Καθε stop και καμενη ασφαλεια. Επειδη μου ξεκινησε με την ασφαλεια των 24V αλλαξα το τροφοδοτικο. Και σταματησαν ολα!
Ξαναβαλα το ρελε και σημερα θα λειτουργησει "υπο επιτηρηση".

Να πω την αμαρτια μου, το τρφοδοτικο ειναι το τελευταιο που υποψιαζομουν. Ειναι ομως και το μονο που συμμετεχει και στα δυο κυκλωματα (230 -24V). 

Για να δουμε, εληξε?

----------


## lcharal

> ........Επειδη μου ξεκινησε με την ασφαλεια των 24V αλλαξα το τροφοδοτικο. Και σταματησαν ολα!....


Αυτό σκεφτόμουν χθες που μελετούσα το σχέδιό σου να σου πρότεινα για το επόμενο βήμα. 
Καλά του έκανες λοιπόν... με το hi hi... μια χαρά θα δουλέψει μη σε αγχώνει!

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αντε να σταθεροποιηθει να παω την Πεμπτη να πληρωθω!!!
Αλλα το τροφοδοτικο ρε γ@μωτο??  :Confused:

----------


## sotron1

> Αντε να σταθεροποιηθει να παω την Πεμπτη να πληρωθω!!!
> Αλλα το τροφοδοτικο ρε γ@μωτο??


Θα δώσεις και κάτι σε μας, για τις ώρες που ασχοληθήκαμε για να σε βοηθήσουμε;   :Biggrin:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Θα δώσεις και κάτι σε μας, για τις ώρες που ασχοληθήκαμε για να σε βοηθήσουμε;


Θα ημουν καταπτιστος αν δεν το εκανα :Thumbup:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Και το σχεδιο:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33572
> F1 F2 F3    10x3.8
> F4 F5         5x20
> 
> Θυμιζω οτι στο σταματημα του μοτερ καιγεται οποια να ναι ανεξαιρετως.


Ο S1 στο σχέδιο που ανάρτησες με ποιο τι τρόπο αλλάζει θέση;  θέλω να πω χειροκίνητα, ηλεκτρομαγνητικά, μηχανικά, ή κάπως αλλιώς – αλλιώτικα.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Ο S1 στο σχέδιο που ανάρτησες με ποιο τι τρόπο αλλάζει θέση;  θέλω να πω χειροκίνητα, ηλεκτρομαγνητικά, μηχανικά, ή κάπως αλλιώς – αλλιώτικα.


Ηλια Καλημερα! Ειναι κλασικο ΟΝ-OFF-ON βιομηχανικο διακοπτακι χειρος. Επιλεγει θεση στροφης του μοτερ ο χειριστης. Οχι καμια μεγαλη μεταβολη, +-45 μοιρες κανει.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Αλέξανδρε.
  Δέχομαι πως ένα τροφοδοτικό (*)  βλαμένο μπορεί να κάψει μια ασφάλεια, αλλά αυτό που δεν μου κάθεται καλά είναι αυτό << Θυμιζω οτι στο σταματημα του μοτερ καιγεται οποια να ναι ανεξαιρετως.>> μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις να το καταλάβω. 

  (*) Τι είδους βλάβη είχε το τροφοδοτικό ( αν το άνοιξες )

----------


## αλπινιστης

Το τροφοδοτικο δεν εχει καμια εμφανη βλαβη. Λειτουργει μαλιστα κανονικα. Ειναι με Μ/Σ και πλακετα ανορθωσης/σταθεροποιησης. Αν εξαιρεσουμε αρκετη βρωμα και λιπαροτητα (Ναι Σακη, μολις τους αλλαξα τους πυκνωτες!!!), δεν εχει κατι αλλο. Μαζι με τους πυκνωτες, εκανα και εναν αξιοπρεπες καθαρισμο και μπαινω στον πειρασμο να το ξαναβαλω στο μηχανημα, το οποιο μεχρι τωρα που μιλαμε δουλευει 2 μερες ηδη απροβληματιστα. Αν μεχρι και αυριο ολα πανε ρολοι, θα παω το μεσημερακι να το ξαναβαλω.
Οσο για το οποια ασφαλεια να ναι, δεν μπορω να το θεσω καλυτερα. Με προβληματισε και με μπερδεψε αρκετα, αλλα....δεν εχω ικανοποιητικη απαντηση. Ειδικα οι F1 F2 δεν εχουν λογο να καουν.

----------

